# My fiance's Jaguar!



## nwhiker (Jan 21, 2006)

While my 4-year old GSD, Whitaker, loves my fiance (who moved in six months ago), I wish I could say my fiance feels the same. It didn't help matters any that last weekend our dog got into the garage from the back yard door and jumped into his convertible Jaguar!

When I found Whitaker, he was sitting in the passenger seat... happy as a clam and ready for a ride. Only his claws scratched the driver's side door and my fiance was soooo mad! It was really our fault for leaving the top down and the door unlatched.

So my question: How do I train Whitaker to NEVER jump in or on a car? His favorite thing in the world is to ride in cars (I have a Subaru that I use to take him out and about) and he'll jump in anyone's car if the door is open. I've tried having him sit before he is allowed in the Subaru, but that doesn't stop him from jumping in cars if he gets the chance.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a Shep that wasn't trained. he was house broken and very friendly. he loved to ride in cars, anybody's car. if the door was open he was in. one day my neighbor came home with his new Caddie. there was some one in the front and 3 people in the back. my neighbor gets out. down the steps my dog goes and jumps in the front seat and continues to the back seat. now the people in the back are screaming and trying to get out of the car. he laid down on this woman who was really scared. i run after him and get him out of the car. the people now realize he's friendly. i'm apologizing but everybody is starting to laugh. the lady that was screaming tells me how she is afraid of dogs. she kneels down in front of him and let's him lick her face and she says "i like you, though". so it ended on a good note. when it's time to go for a ride now my boy does a loop around the car then sits in front of the back door. as far as training your dog not to jump in cars i'm not sure what to do??


----------



## nwhiker (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a feeling this isn't a uncommon behavior for dogs who love to ride in cars.

I really need to train him to not do this. My fiance will (I pray) forgive him for scratching his prize car, but someone else might not. Not to mention how costly it could be to have to repaint a car that he scratches.

Help!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

nwhiker,

I teach my dogs to get in/out of the car on command. I just have them sit untill given the command to get in. After your dog has a reliable sit stay it is simple to use that as the bais for other activities. As far as jumping on the car, I would use the same command that you use for him to not jump on you, counters, etc.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Is it an XK?


----------

